# Three Motorola NIM-100s - Coax to Ethernet MOCA Gateway devices



## dslunceford (Oct 19, 2000)

Recently upgraded my MOCA network to work with the Fios Gateway router, but had previously used these NIM 100s to have Coax to Ethernet drops at my TV locations.

These are MOCA 1.0 devices and *should* work with all newer MOCA devices (according to specs, all 2.0 devices should be backward compatible), but for some reason the new Fios Gateway router wasn't backward compatible.

Simply install your incoming coax to the NIM, and coax out to your TV/TiVo, etc. Then connect an Ethernet cord from the NIM to your device for fast in-home networking. Especially good for areas where wifi is weak. You can also attach the Ethernet cable to a simple Ethernet switch and connect multiple devices to a hard wired network (I had my TiVo, PS4, PS3 and Apple TV devices all connected to the same $10 5 port switch).

Before posting on eBay, wanted to see if anyone here may want.


----------



## dslunceford (Oct 19, 2000)

Posted to eBay. If anyone here is interested, let me know. I'd be happy with $30 +shipping for all three. That would cover one of the Actiontec's I had to purchase.


----------



## dslunceford (Oct 19, 2000)

Well, maybe I underpriced these, as the three sold at Buy it Now for $49 + $9.50 shipping within 6 hours of listing. I should net $42-$45 which pays for 1.5 of the Actiontecs I had to buy to upgrade my network. Not bad for devices I bought 8 years ago at ~$20 each!


----------

